# painting ratio



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

going to spray limco paint metallic it reads 2 to 1 mixer and 3 percent hardner but some people are saying 4 to 1 on limco metallic paint what do you painter think aout that can i get some feedback on this


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

do what the can says..
but limco sucks in my opionion..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

4:1 SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT... LIMCO IS REALLY BAD ON COVERAGE IF YOU OVER REDUCE IT..


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

so it ok to go to 4 to 1 on limco it my first paint job that why i got limco good price


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 6 2010, 04:20 PM~17114104
> *do what the can says..
> but limco sucks in my opionion..
> *


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

ok got it thank you for the the advice


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Depends on what limco you are using...Limco 1-2-3-4 or Limco supreme?????? Most of the time its 2-1 for the base coat clear coats.....You can mix it with less reducer but thats up to you. You are not doing it for a living so mix it as it reads on the can. The reason people dont like when it doesnt cover is because you have to put more coats on till its all the same color. If you are in a shop then time is money and you would want to get it done as fast as you can but since you are doing for fun or a hobby i would just mix it as it says....Good luck with it.....


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

after i sprayed the clear i had some bubble come up what that from just in certain areas is that from the heat of the lamps help please


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

From that cheap ass paint..naw don't mind me... if lamps were too close to car .yea it will bubble...how close did u have em..


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

to close first time spraying how do i take the bubble out can you help me


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1951fleetline_@Apr 21 2010, 02:11 PM~17260177
> *after i sprayed the clear i had some bubble come up what that from just in certain areas is that from the heat of the lamps help please
> *


Sounds like Solvent Popping to me didn't give the Clear Coat enuff Flash Time(Drying time, to let some of the Chemicals evaporate) between Coats. 

But Here's the Definition:
Liquid solvent (thinners/reducers) becomes "trapped" in the paint film when the surface layer skins over too quickly, preventing their evaporation into the atmosphere. Solvents that vaporize within the paint film leave bubbles, pinholes or craters as they push through and "pop" the surface. Solvents can be trapped due to:

Thinner/reducer evaporating too fast for spraying conditions 
Inadequate flash time between coats 
Excessive film thickness or "piling on" of heavy/wet coats 
Too much air movement causing surface to "skin over" before solvents evaporate 
Excessive purge/flash time before force drying. Hope this Helps! you'll probably have to wet sand it all out with like 1000 grit until all the little dimples are gone and Re-Clear, But give it enough Falsh Time in Between Coats like 5-10 min if have Baking system but More if only have Heat lamps I would say! 
:happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1951fleetline_@Apr 21 2010, 04:21 PM~17262123
> *to close first time spraying how do i take the bubble out can you help me
> *


Wait till dry...wetsand it out and repaint panel


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

what kind of sandpaper do i use to fix it let me know please or do i take it down to primer again


----------



## 1951fleetline (Oct 22, 2003)

my bad i read the whole thing i see what kind of paper thank you


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 sometimes lo mas barato cuesta mas caro


----------

